# Home plumbing query.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our Wicks cheap kitchen tap has been brilliant for 24 years as it was fitted by the UK kitchen installer at the same time. 
But just recently noticed it dripping and although we could buy new cartridges it's still an old tap.

So I go looking for a new kitchen tap similar to the one we are very happy with. But virtually all new ones have the single lever toggle joy stick tap. We feel we like and have got used to the two quarter turn taps and don't really want to change to some 5 min fashion item.

It is possible to find the odd one still with two lever taps but I was wondering if the trend was to joy stick toggle lever taps and how long will they last as against the dual ones?

Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

They're still available over here, Ray.

They're called Monobloc twin lever taps.

They're my tap of choice too. I hate those single lever things, I never remember which way is which!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Is this what you are after Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Tuggers and Drew.
Thanks and as I said they are still just available but pretty thin on the ground.
I see a few on E-Bay UK and maybe the odd one on French sites but few and far between. I just guess they are out of fashion and fashion makes money.

I possibly might have to resort to buying another UK one. Didn't want to as buying local always pays dividends.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have a look in Castorama, the French B&Q, they have a good selection and I THINK I saw such a thing when we needed to buy a new one.

We fitted the quarter turn one in our gite and certainly came from Castorama.

But, local loyalty gets you nowhere with them and customer service is a totally unknown concept. 😥

Yes, here's one;

https://www.castorama.fr/mitigeur-de-cuisine-en-laiton-torc/3663602931621_CAFR.prd

And another;

https://www.castorama.fr/mitigeur-de-cuisine-chrome-amsel/3663602931270_CAFR.prd

And another;

https://www.castorama.fr/mitigeur-de-cuisine-chrome-savo/3663602931089_CAFR.prd

And another;

https://www.castorama.fr/melangeur-de-cuisine-kidson-chrome/3663602931096_CAFR.prd

That's it Folks !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave.
I did consider looking at the Castorama website but our nearest is at Caen 90 miles away.
Actually we hate the 1st, 3rd & 4th but like the 2nd of your links Dave.
Amazon.fr also has a selection but mainly joy stick ones.

But my query was are manufacturers principally churning out a vast selection of Joy stick taps and the individual lever type fading into obscurity.?

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our nearest is in Agen, about 60km from us and we only go there when I have hospital appointments in Agen. Their attitude is worse than the normal French one.....

We bought a new multitool; hedge trimmer, s trimmer, brushcutter, extendable reach chainsaw. The strummer flew apart after less than 20 minutes... one spring vanished.

Took it back, greeted by Gallic shrugs galore, sent to a shed around the back, one obnoxious woman hummed and haaahed, made one phone call, went and drank three cups of coffee, came back and said they would deal with it by sending it away to be "looked at in September ", this was July 24 ......

We suggested that would not be acceptable so eventually after visiting "Much Persuasion", the Manager was called......

We were told he would not be back for 2 hours (obviously a very extended lunch break), so back to "Much Persuasion".....

More phone calls and a refund was agreed......

Oh no, it was a voucher not a refund. I was not very impressed but felt in a corner losing the will to live (it was also 37C inside the shed).

So we went and grudgingly accepted a new one.....

Got home, tried it out.....

Back to Agen as the hedge trimmer would not.....

Eventually very helpful workshop manager came along and asked is the engine OK ? Yes, I replied, it works well, 

He went and found a replacement hedge trimmer end, which did work - he tried it in a few Begonias on display in tubs..... then on a Leylandii, quite successfully reducing it to clippings.

But why oh, why, did it take so much ? He also gave me a much stronger strimmer from another range "these ones don't fail" 

All in English too.... He had worked in the UK before asking to go to France when his wife needed to be close to ailing parents so he had brough a lot of British 🇬🇧 attitudes with him.... but sadly said that Castorama are as flexible as an RSJ......

Hope you sort it.... I agree the single lever seems most popular now, except with purists....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris tells me that the twin tap system was considered far superior for blind people to use as they could be sure which tap was hot and which one was cold. His opinion about the new trend is that new handbasins are being made with just one space for the tap and so we are being forced down that road. In reality it is probably another fashion that comes from some twelve year old designer. Americans, apparently, think we are weird for having twin taps at all!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Pat as you have confirmed my feelings. 
The other thing with a single joy stick is it's always on the one side so if you are carrying anything in that hand you need to cross over to manage lever with the other hand. 
So many times we get friends ask if they can get a glass of water. It's so east to say cold tap on the right and not woggle it about and see what you get.

Sadly Dave I think we have all come across the odd miserable French server at times. But I'm sure it happens in UK as well when someone has a bad day.


Ray.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

If you like the tap you have, then changing the cartridges will give it a whole new lease of life and much cheaper than a new tap. Did some recently - very easy to do.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Dave but my wife is fed up having to polish the old brass effect and now prefers a sparkling chrome one.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Go with what she wants......

It makes life much more pleasant as taps last many years and if she is even slightly miffed, her reminders will be there for years to come.....

You KNOW it makes sense 😳. 😀


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Dave. So I bought one of these with "UK Stock" listed but now after paying it transpires it's Chinese.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JASSFERR...950642?hash=item23c3a0ccb2:g:dZQAAOSwCVtcQDvT

Ah well if it's crap it will be a lesson learnt but might just see us out.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

https://www.hunker.com/13419830/how-to-keep-polished-brass-from-tarnishing

Not sure how successful it would be on taps???


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Pat. But we have bowed to higher authorities demands now. 
We have learnt what we like and do not like over the years. Hate Stainless kitchen anything. From sinks to hobs.
And brass after 24 years has it's marks and even with new cartridges will still be an old tap. 

Ray.


----------

